# Saying goodbye



## custommultirotor

It was bound to happen and I knew it would. I didn't know when, or how though. I took her to work one night and everything seemed fine. She normally takes my car and I just sit at home with no way to go. She hated me having my car, even though it was mine. Half way through her shift she starts txting me calling me a cheater. Saying that I was at Walmart holding hands and kissing on some girl and her nephew saw me. Which was a lie. He told his mother he saw me there without Amanda. That was it. So she accuses and accuses and told me she wasnt coming home to a cheater. I said ok, and I showed up anyway. I didn't park where she could see me, I hid. Sure enough a guy picked her up and to his house she went. She's been on pills since we met. She hid it from me until after we got married. Each year it got worse and worse. For 8 a day to now over 20 pills a day. Her and her sister both pop that many a day. My brother said he doesn't know how she's even alive at this point. I tried and tried to help her. To get her to slow down but nothing helped. You cannot help someone who doesn't see they have a problem. She says the problem was me. 6 years of hell, finally over. I sit back and think of all the times we split up over pills and it just makes me sick that I ever took her back . I learned some major lessons with this though. I will apply what I have learned and be a better man to someone else. One day I will meet the lady who will love me for me. I have faith and Hope of that. She doesn't realize what she lost yet, but you can be sure that she will one day see. You real what you sow and I just pray I get to watch from a distance. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl

What 20 pills is she popping every day?

It sounds like this will be a good thing for you. At this point you need to focus on yourself and create the life you want. 

Do you have an attorney?


----------



## kimduhan

I can understand you, I broke up with my girlfriend recently too. I can not find someone for a long time after divorced with my ex wife. I decided try to use some dating apps and online hookup on Hookupmasters review with dating sites for adults. I found it and will choose one of such sites and someday meet some girls in the future.


----------



## arbitrator

*This preeminently sounds like the drug addict leaving you before you have the opportunity to leave the drug addict!

Consider yourself fortunate and procure a lawyer to protect your interests immediately!*


----------



## aine

Sorry but you ARE making a lucky escape. Get rid of her now.


----------



## Sukisue1234

I'm so sorry for what you been going through sometimes we need closure to be able to let go of what is breaking our hearts, I hope you are able to move on past this now since you have seen with your own eyes.most have to hire someone or get a var to find out, consider yourself good to go get a life now even as much as you are hurting.


----------



## Tobeknown

arbitrator said:


> *This preeminently sounds like the drug addict leaving you before you have the opportunity to leave the drug addict!
> 
> Consider yourself fortunate and procure a lawyer to protect your interests immediately!*


This is so true! I can't even imagine the agony if living this way for 6 long years 😞 so sorry you had to endure this.

My ex accused me of cheating. He was the one having multiple encounters. 

You deserve better and you'll wonder how you waited so long to live without the craziness. But being away from the dysfunction is necessary to see even more clearly.


----------



## JMarie

I’m sorry you had to go through 6 years of that agony. However, I’m happy that God rescued you by allowing her to orchestrate a false reason to leave you. Now you can be free and available for a better love and a happier life. 

It’s difficult.., but it’s better to hurt for a short period of time than forever.


----------

